# Ryobi AP10 planer



## foodog (Jan 7, 2009)

Any thoughts on a ryobi AP-10 planer. Found one for sale for 150.00 with 3 sets of blades is it worth it


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I've used a Ryobi 13 inch planer for the last 5 years and it has worked well for me. I don't know anything about the AP-10, but I'd bet that it should work for small jobs. Is that $150 new or used?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

If it has quick change blade system then it is well worth it.


----------



## popAcap (Jan 12, 2009)

I dont know about that planer , I have a cheap Harbor Freight one . I couldnt live without it all My projects start from the trees that I cut for firewood or Hurricane Katrina Blew down or I just thinned off My land , If I was You It would already be in the Shop…. Good Luck


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I have that planer. Some other LJs do too. It is rather old, I bought mine over 20 years ago. It is still going. It is a rather cheap planer but works OK. Nothing to rave about. Mine did not have quick change blades, but did come with a plastic guide for setup. I would not pay any more than that for it, but I don't know if you could find a planer for much less. It is kind of loud. It works better if you put a longer bed on it covered with formica, otherwise you can expect some sniping. Mine did not come with a dust chute, but I made one for it.

Steve


----------



## foodog (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought it yesterday for 140.00, it's about twelve years old. It seems to be the quick blade change model, and came with a plastic guide for installing the blades. As it is my first one I think it will do just fine. SPalm thanks for the advice about the longer bed…I will be doing just that soon.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheap planer? Yeah probably in 2009 but I would submit that it would obviously depend on what you're comparing it to. Please…no comparisons to ANYTHING Ryobi today. Old planer? Yes. It came out in the early 1980's and was IMO, a real work horse for 10 1/4" of planer. I used to carry that thing(had a nice top strap handle) in to shop after shop to demo it. While most of these guys had some bad boy heavy duty planer in the shop, they were in no way going to just take those to a job site. I would ask then to get the hardest and longest piece of wood in the shop and run it through the Ryobi. Without a doubt, everyone of them were absolutely amazed at that planer. I must of sold a 1050 of them.I can still here it humming!
So, you got it for $150.00 with extra knives? Good deal in my opinion.


----------



## bblooz (Oct 27, 2009)

I know this is an older stream, but I just picked one of these up over the weekend at a swap meet. It is in great shape and included an extra set of new baldes - all for less than a hundred bucks! I also have an older Penn State 12.5" planer, but this AP-10- is easier to move around. I ran a test piece through it yesterday and it works great. I figure this will get a lot of use, as many projects that I do have smaller stock anyways. Thanks again to the Lumberjocks forums for experiential reviews. It helps take some of the guesswork out of purchases of older and sometimes obscure woodworking tools.


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

I have used this Ryobi machine…and it is not worth 150.00! hold on to your mony and get the ridgid…I bought a craftsman for 275 on sale…and I wished I had waited and gotten the ridgid for 50 dollars more.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I will say this for them; they were built to last. I can't imagine a hobbyist ever wearing one out. Having said that, I don't think its worth 150 bucks, even if it is in perfect condition. I sold one recently in great condition for 100 bucks and felt guilty at that price. they snipe terribly, and lack power compared to the second generation portables on the market today. Planers have improved so much since that one was designed. You can buy a MUCH nicer planer than that for $150 IMO.


----------



## clrcopy (Sep 2, 2012)

I was searching for the Ryobi I just bought, same model. Mine was on a very well built stand with mobile wheel base and I paid $85 for it. Extra set of blades. He let me test it first and 3 trips through had a 6/4 board of oak slick. I needed a planer bad, but didn't have the budget for the 2 speed dewalt I want, but this will do for now. Great info from all of you on it. Anyone know where I can find a manual?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

clrcopy…..you replied to a thread that was last active 2 years ago.


----------



## cab1024 (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's the manual. I just picked one up for $55, but without the handle, guide or any attachments except the support wheels/arms. Perfect condition otherwise. The handle is about $20, but I'm using a huge flathead screwdriver for now.

http://bt3000.com/Manuals/AP10-all.pdf


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Stan

its now 2016 so its 7 years later!

I have 2 x AP 13 Planers and both are going strong I bought the second one for spare parts as the first one injested the chip flap above the cutter and started "spitting chips" I could not get a spare part and tried various methods to fix it but it kept ingesting tem so I eventualled just used some EPE.

Its the only machine Hearing protection is a must and I tell you I give it an absolute "hammering"I have varoius sets of blades for it so there is no rest for it even if the blade chips or gets dull.

In saying that it gets cleaned and maintained after every job.

I did modify the outlet to 3"


----------



## JTEX (Dec 1, 2018)

http://www.jtex.com/product/ryobi-ap10-planer-blade

looking this link.
the 1 sets blades only $ 26.99
hope get your reviews


----------

